# Overclock Voltage Setting



## Tron1980 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all, 
I have a Samsung Epic 4G Touch, rooted via Odin.
I am running clockwork touch recovery With Rogue Hitman kernel.
This kernel support overclocking up to 1.7GHZ. However, when i set the cpu to
anything higher than 1.5GHZ, my phone freezes and then reboots.
Does this have to do with voltage, if so what voltage setting should i use for
1.6ghz, 1.7ghz, and even 1.8 ghz. Set CPU allows me to change the voltages.
Please help


----------

